# wanted Dura Ace 7700 shift/brake levers NEW only



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

looking for a set of new Dura Ace 7700 series Shift/brake levers 9 speed. need new set for new Merckx. need to sell my old Merckx. see Merckx forum 1982 58cm Merckx for sale
thanks
send me a PM if you have anything


----------

